# Opinions on my girl



## Tyrant pets (Oct 23, 2021)

Im a first time breeder and just worried about her. She shed on the 20th so as of today thats 33 days. Still hasnt laid eggs but avg days is 26.
Should i Give it a few more days?

Or vet vist
Temps set at 35⁰c /butcherpaper bedding/ nest box


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 23, 2021)

my darwin python just went 40 days, average is 21-28

I wouldnt worry yet, Has she been uncomfortable lately? she looks like shes gonna POP shes huge!


----------



## Tyrant pets (Oct 23, 2021)

Herpetology said:


> my darwin python just went 40 days, average is 21-28
> 
> I wouldnt worry yet, Has she been uncomfortable lately? she looks like shes gonna POP shes huge!


Doesnt look uncomfortable shes just been on heat tile alot.
Im checking her night and day.

Also yea Huge girl right now ha hope she goes well  would love to see the colours and pattern on the bubs. I'll post pics


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 23, 2021)

has she been going in and out of nest box?


----------



## Tyrant pets (Oct 23, 2021)

Herpetology said:


> has she been going in and out of nest box?


Yes but spending most her time on heat tile. Nest box also has sphagnum moss in it for bedding


----------



## Benno87 (Oct 23, 2021)

Roger Lester just had a bhp girl go 42 days after pre lay I’m pretty sure. I wouldn’t be worried mate.


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 23, 2021)

Benno87 said:


> Roger Lester just had a bhp girl go 42 days after pre lay I’m pretty sure. I wouldn’t be worried mate.


i was being told i should worry and asap see vet blahblahblah because "the average is 28days!!!!" but she wasnt showing any signs of eggbinding or trying to pass the eggs at the time, same day she started laying hahaha


----------



## Susannah (Oct 24, 2021)

She's beautiful! Good luck!


----------



## Tyrant pets (Oct 24, 2021)

This morning got 8 eggys


----------



## Susannah (Oct 25, 2021)

Clever girl! Congratulations!


----------



## Tyrant pets (Oct 25, 2021)

Bit deflated after first day but pretty sure its nornal


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 26, 2021)

Yep o that’s normal


----------



## Tyrant pets (Oct 31, 2021)

This much sinking still normal?seems like alot


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 31, 2021)

that is alot of sinking.. especially the top one closest to camera, rest dont look bad, add a tad of water to one of the corners of the tub to slightly increase humidity and theylly bump back out again

HAve you candeled them all?


----------



## Tyrant pets (Oct 31, 2021)

Herpetology said:


> that is alot of sinking.. especially the top one closest to camera, rest dont look bad, add a tad of water to one of the corners of the tub to slightly increase humidity and theylly bump back out again
> 
> HAve you candeled them all?


I didnt candel them. I was traveling so my friend placed them in incubator.

Ive got the humidity at 73%


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 31, 2021)

This is what my first lot of bredli eggs looked like a day before hatching, higher humidity so it makes sense womas would be more sunken




I reckon yours will be fine just let them go, increase humidity a tad


----------

